# Ma cocotte



## Colombia.fr

Salut!

En cherchant le mot cocote dans le dictionaire, j'ai trouvé: apestar, heder, mais je ne sais pas s'il y a une équivalance en espagnol, pour cette façon de s'adresser à qqn.

Merci.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Eso sería en cuanto al verbo *cocoter*, o cocotter (que también significa parlotear, chismorrear, etc.). 

Pero *cocotte* es gallina.
*Ma cocotte*, o *ma poule*, es una apelación cariñosa que el chico le dirige a su chica. 
Equivalentes en español, los que quieras: amorcito, cariño, gatita, etc., etc.


----------



## Colombia.fr

Huy gracias!, ya me estaba asustando con la expresion


----------



## Yul

*Il faut faire la différence entre le nom et le verbe :

Cocotte :*
Petite marmite en fonte avec anses et couvercle.
*cocotte* nom féminin  
(onomatopée) 
*1. *_Fam. _Poule, dans  le langage enfantin. 
*2. *Papier plié figurant  vaguement une poule. 
*3. *_Fam. _Terme  d'affection adressé à une femme, une petite fille. 
*4. *_Fam. _Cheval.  _Hue, cocotte ! _
*5. *_Fam., vieilli.  _Femme de mœurs légères. 
*6. *Régional. Fièvre  aphteuse.

*cocotter* verbe  intransitif 
ou *cocoter* 
_Fam.  _Puer.
Larousse
[Familier]Sentir mauvais. Ça cocotte, ce truc! Antidote

Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Como mujer, el primero que me llame cocote se llevará una bofetada  aunque fuera mi novio.
Es sumamente condescendiente y por ende bastante ofensivo 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Como mujer, el primero que me llame cocote se llevara una bofetada  aunque fuera mi novio.
> Es sumamente condescendiente y por ende bastante ofensivo
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Me temo que esta manifestación, quizá muy lícita en otro contexto, solo puede confundir más a *Colombia fr.*

Me encantaría conocer la opinión al respecto, de otras chicas.


----------



## Paquita

Martine, olvídate de la Regenta y de Proust... 

"ma cocotte" en la actualidad no lo veo ofensivo... 

Pero tampoco lo veo dicho por un chico a una chica, sino entre amigas, o de una madre o abuela a su hija o nieta..., y siempre precedido de "ma" .

Lo asimilaría a otros animales simpáticos como "mon lapin", "mon canard", "mon poussin" y otras cosas tontas como "mon chou"... 

"cocotte" a secas, más bien para mi coche si le falta gasolina para animarlo a continuar hasta la gasolinera....


----------



## Colombia.fr

Exactamente a eso me refiero, creo que todo depende de quien lo diga y como lo diga, sin embargo, como dice Victor, creo que me confundi un poco con lo que dice Cintia, para ella es ofensivo, pero para Paquita, no es ofensivo si se dice entre amigas o familiares.

Yo lo vivo en un contexto de trabajo, donde alguien de un rango mayor (hombre) se refiere a su "sub-alterna" de 23 anitos, de "ma cocotte"; y creo, no se, en este contexto, es un forma "carinosa" o de confianza para tratarse entre un jefe y una joven que tiene a su cargo.

Creo que eso aclara un poco la duda, que yo misma generé  . Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Colombia.fr:

A mí no me molesta que me llamen ma cococtte mis amigos, mi madre, etc... pero mi jefe que no se atreva. No tiene por qué usar ma cocotte conmigo, en este caso no lo vería muy normal, no. O sería demasiado cariñoso, o lo diría enfadado.

Oh, ça va comme ça, cocotte, avec tes histoires de syndicat !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Claro... ente familiares... todavía. Y a niñas pequeñas.

Pero en una relación laboral ni hablar. (En este caso sería, de mi parte, dos las bofetadas recibidas )

En tu ejemplo Colombia habría que ver cómo trata a sus subordinados chicos para discernir si es condescendiente o demasiado cariñoso. O sencillamente su manera de ser.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En Francia, donde el trato personal tiende casi siempre a ser exquisito, menos que en ningún otro lugar un jefe debiera permitirse esas familiaridades, aun cuando la diferencia de edad fuese muy grande. 
Sabiendo todo esto, nadie mejor que tú sabrá ponderar hasta qué punto, *Colombia.fr*, debes desconfiar de un jefe que te llame _ma cocotte_. Salvo que, si no es francés, no conozca muy bien el alcance de lo que dice. O que sea un estúpido...


----------



## Colombia.fr

La verdad que si es un ambiente de trabajo mas bien relajado, muy cordial, casi como entre amigos, todos los jefes tratan de tu a los chicos y a las chicas con las que trabajan, asi que "creo", que es mas en un sentido cordial, y no despectivo u ofensivo.

Gracias de nuevo a todos por los aportes, y bienvenido cualquier otro punto de vista.


----------



## Tina.Irun

He trabajado en Francia y, ahora trabajo en España, y confirmo que, si alguien, en mi lugar de trabajo, me llama "ma cocotte", yo me sentiré autorizada a llamarle "mon poulet/ma poule". 

Se aguanta todo tipo de bromas *pesadas* por miedo a quedarse en el paro y algunos se aprovechan de ese poder.

Espero que no sea tu caso y, si aprecias a esa persona, trátala con respeto y llámala por su nombre, te lo agradecerá.

Nota: otra cosa es entre amigos y si todos tienen su mote...


----------



## uminuscula

Hola a todos y feliz año nuevo!
Se puede traducir cocotte por mantenida?

Este es el contexto, la verdad es que la frase entera es bastante complicadilla y os agradecería sugerencias (el autor acaba de conocer a una chica, y es del XIX):

Ma première impression fut des plus indécises: la mise était très aventureuse. Artiste ou bas-bleu? Fille de famille ou fille libre? Émancipée ou cocotte?

gracias mil!


----------



## Tina.Irun

_Cocotte:_
_Fam., vieilli. _Femme de mœurs légères. 
_mantenida_ encaja perfectamente.


----------



## Paquita

En la Regenta, Clarín usa "cocotte" en francés... *** página 86


----------



## Vilo lira

hola necesito que me ayuden a resolver una duda, un dia en mi clase de frances estaba haciendo una presentacion y el dijo: je suis colombienne, pero el es un hombre en tonces mi profesor de frances le dijo uuuyyyy cocotte!!!!!. quisiera saber si de alguna manera esta palabra significa algo como Gay o amanerado. Gracias


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Vilo Lira. Te doy la bienvenida al foro .

No entiendo muy bien tu pregunta. ¿Fue un compañero tuyo, un varón, quien dijo "je suis colombienne"? En cualquier caso, la palabra cocotte tiene muchas acepciones. Por ejemplo, se usa con tono afectivo para referirse a una mujer. Y en efecto, podría usarse para referirse de forma despectiva a los homosexuales, o bien a los hombres poco viriles pero no homosexuales. Pero no sé si este último uso sea muy frecuente.

En cualquier caso, te pido que esperes otros comentarios.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Paquita

Hola Vilo Lira:
Bienvenida entre nosotros.

Como te lo dice Swift, es una expresión que cambia de sentido según el contexto.
Lo hemos comentado ya en varios hilos del foro que te pego a continuación:

cocotte
cocotte


Son enlaces directos. los puedes encontrar yendo a nuestro diccionario de arriba:
cocotte - Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol WordReference.com

en la parte de abajo:

*Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'cocotte' en el título*

Espero que alguno responda a tu pregunta


----------



## Gepo

He leído en un par de contextos que se traducía el sentido de *cocotte* en el siglo XIX mediante el término *casquivana*.

Quizás a alguien le sirva esta versión.


----------



## Xerfa

¿Se podría traducir cocotte también por prostituta?

En algunos contextos se alude al "oficio" de cocotte


----------



## Gepo

Xerfa said:


> ¿Se podría traducir cocotte también por prostituta?
> 
> En algunos contextos se alude al "oficio" de cocotte



Supongo que en esa clase de contextos, sí. _Cocotte_ tiene una significación más amplia que _prostituta_, pero si se habla de un "oficio", el sentido no puede ser otro.

¡Bienvenido al foro, Xerfa!


----------



## jprr

Xerfa said:


> ¿Se podría traducir cocotte también por prostituta?
> 
> En algunos contextos se alude al "oficio" de cocotte


Bonjour, et bienvenue sur le forum.
Personnellement, je pense que ce genre de regroupement hâtif ne prenant en compte que le type de service rendu peut être fait par un statisticien ou un agent du fisc.
Pour une traduction ... justement, ce n'est pas la même chose - notamment en ce qui concerne la manière d'exercer le "métier" - et les connotations sont très différentes.
Juste un avis.


----------



## Gepo

Es verdad, JPRR. Estoy de acuerdo. Habría que considerar el contexto para hallar el matiz. 

Merci


----------



## gavi

Entendido pero, si se usa de forma despectiva, no entre compañeros de trabajo ni famialares, sino de un hombre rudo a una mujer que desprecia ¿Cómo se traduciría en español?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola, Gavi,

  Entonces, creo que sería un desprecio con un  toque de superioridad paternalista o posesiva.
  Por eso, propongo «nena», aunque sólo lo experimenté de parte de una mujer mayor que me consideraba necia.
  Tal vez, « bonita » puede valer en este caso, suponiendo un tono de voz despectivo, claro.

  Un saludo.

  Josiane


----------



## gavi

Hola Josiane

Me parece muy difícil traducirlo así en español de México, pues aquí esas palabras siempre se usarán en un contexto cariñoso o por lo menos amigable. Tal vez el tipo que le habla así a la mujer lo que está es siendo irónico al llamarla cariñosamente. Creo que para quitarle el tono cariñosón y darle uno un póquitín irrespetuoso, lo traduciré como "lindura"
Me ayudaste mucho Josiane, muchas gracias.


----------



## Ageleia

Hola! 
Una amiga recibió recientemente una contestación de la siguiente manera:

" De rien ma cherie, ma cocotte", me preguntó al respecto y hasta donde tengo entendido la palabra "cocotte" se refiere a una mujer que mantiene relaciones sexuales por dinero. Sin embargo, desconozco si entre amigos o conocidos, la connotación de la palabra cambie. Agradezco de antemano toda la colaboración que puedan brindarme.


----------



## scandalo99

En este sentido, Cocotte est solamente una palabra de cariño. Aquí no tiene ninguna conotación sexual. Es como decir, Chiquita u otra palabra de cariño.


----------

